# WTB- Stock TTS or TTRS springs.



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I'm a mk7 GTI guy trying to experiment with springs from other MQB platforms. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MK7RGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

*TTS Springs*

I have a full set of stock TTS springs and struts after putting coilovers on my TTS.

They have ~50,000 miles on them.

I am in Plano, Texas. Full set of Springs magnetic shocks weighs in at ~80lbs. Shipping alone will be $100-150. 

I am willing to sell just the springs.

If you are willing to pick up, I will sell them cheap.

PM if you are still looking.


----------

